# Sleeping Positions



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Usually like this. On my side/stomach. One leg straight, other one bent. Left arm under pillow, right arm "free". Though sometimes I hug something with the right arm, like my cover or a stuffed animal :um


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Usually on my stomach, occasionally on my side.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

On my side, can't get to sleep otherwise.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I think it's peculiar that so many can only sleep on their side. I'm the same, and I don't know why. When I'm really REALLY tired, I can fall asleep straight on my back, which usually results in the best sleep.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Side.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I have to be on my side to fall asleep, but occasionally I'll wake up and find myself on my back.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Used to sleep on my stomach until my neck started hurting me, now I can only sleep on my side.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My dad seriously believes certain sleeping positions indicate that someone has been possessed by an evil spirit.

:|



Amphoteric said:


> Usually like this. On my side/stomach. One leg straight, other one bent. Left arm under pillow, right arm "free".


Same.



Amphoteric said:


> Though sometimes I hug something with the right arm, like my cover or a stuffed animal :um


Mhm. My Chikorita plushie. :3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my side or on my back, usually alternate between the two. It's kinda hard to move around though since I have a massive stuffed animal infestation where I sleep.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I sleep on my stomach.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

OMG. This is exactly how I sleep. I'm not sure what to think about things now. :boogie

Oh, except I would have a pillow to my right, next to my body/arm.

(btw, you've got a lovely arse)



Amphoteric said:


> Usually like this. On my side/stomach. One leg straight, other one bent. Left arm under pillow, right arm "free". Though sometimes I hug something with the right arm, like my cover or a stuffed animal :um


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> OMG. This is exactly how I sleep. I'm not sure what to think about things now. :boogie
> 
> Oh, except I would have a pillow to my right, next to my body/arm.
> 
> (btw, you've got a lovely arse)


Thank you, had to keep checking the details of my body through a mirror to keep the drawing as accurate as possible.
And I guess this means we'd be perfect spooning partners, I'll give you a call soon.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Spread eagle


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Varies


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can sleep in any position imaginable


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I start out on my side, and then when my arm goes dead I switch to my back.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think on my left side and then I sort of rearrange until I feel comfortable enough to fall asleep.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to sleep sideways the most, but now I also used other positions predominantly.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i switch it up. depends what is most comfortable at the time


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

On my sides, "fetal position" rather often.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I usually fall asleep on my stomach, but wake up on my back especially if I've been dreaming.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Usually like this. On my side/stomach. One leg straight, other one bent. Left arm under pillow, right arm "free". Though sometimes I hug something with the right arm, like my cover or a stuffed animal :um


Ditto.


----------

